# 2012 (2013) 3 Series Xdrive-Delivery



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

We would like to plan for an early September 2012 delivery of a 3 series Xdrive and all I can find now is a BMW press release that states it will be available this summer. Another problem for our planning is that I believe there is no production from mid August until early September. I am probably posting this too early, but would appreciate any updated information.


----------



## Kappie (Jul 1, 2011)

The 3 series with Xdrive start production early summer time frame 2012. Not sure of August holidays for the factories. In July, 2011 I order my 2011 335xi. I picked it up Sept. 19. I could have had it earlier in September if I wanted. I think you'll be ok ordering in summer and having for early September.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Kappie said:


> The 3 series with Xdrive start production early summer time frame 2012. Not sure of August holidays for the factories. In July, 2011 I order my 2011 335xi. I picked it up Sept. 19. I could have had it earlier in September if I wanted. I think you'll be ok ordering in summer and having for early September.


Thanks. We are planning driving up to Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia (hope no mechanical problems); then Baltic ferry and a Bremen dropoff.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

As long as you confirm a Munich delivery date in September you don't have to worry about factory operations - BMW will ensure the car is built and ready for you on your delivery date.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

dkreidel said:


> As long as you confirm a Munich delivery date in September you don't have to worry about factory operations - BMW will ensure the car is built and ready for you on your delivery date.


Thanks. I enjoyed your posts of your recent trip


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

GerWil said:


> We would like to plan for an early September 2012 delivery of a 3 series Xdrive and all I can find now is a BMW press release that states it will be available this summer. Another problem for our planning is that I believe there is no production from mid August until early September. I am probably posting this too early, but would appreciate any updated information.


You can reserve six months in advance, so if it's available for pre-ordering during the early Summer or Spring, you can lock it down early in order to make your travel arrangements.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> You can reserve six months in advance, so if it's available for pre-ordering during the early Summer or Spring, you can lock it down early in order to make your travel arrangements.


Thank you Adrian. My concern was that with a proposed summer release date for the Xdrive models, that they will be in production before the August factory closings. Hopefully, this will be known by BMW by early April enabling it confirm an early September date.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

GerWil said:


> Thank you Adrian. My concern was that with a proposed summer release date for the Xdrive models, that they will be in production before the August factory closings. Hopefully, this will be known by BMW by early April enabling it confirm an early September date.


The Munich (and Regensburg and Dingolfing) factories don't always close in August - if they are busy they can/do continue manufacturing at a reduced rate and still perform the requisite maintenance and changeovers. I don't know where the Xdrive models are built - anyone, Bueller, anyone?

Dick


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think that the Xdrive models are built in the same respective factories that their body is built in, e.g., 3 Series Sedans/Touring in Munich, 3 Series Coupes/Convertibles in Regensburg, and 5 and 7 Series in Dingolfing. I'm pretty sure that when we toured the Munich and Regensburg Plants that we saw Xdrive models on the same line along with their 2WD siblings.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

SD 335is said:


> I think that the Xdrive models are built in the same respective factories that their body is built in, e.g., 3 Series Sedans/Touring in Munich, 3 Series Coupes/Convertibles in Regensburg, and 5 and 7 Series in Dingolfing. I'm pretty sure that when we toured the Munich and Regensburg Plants that we saw Xdrive models on the same line along with their 2WD siblings.


I seem to remember being told that the 3 series sedans are built in Munich, on our factory tour and I think that what we saw, but it is hard to focus when you see those robots swinging back and forth. If the press release can be believed the Xdrives should be available for sale in the summer so if no more delays an early September ED should not be a problem. We had originally wanted to take this trip, driving into the Baltic States, in late June, but had to shelve it when BMW postponed production of the Xdrive models. Now we are probably just being paranoid about another delay.


----------



## Soarclouds (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if the 3-series x-drive will come with manual transmission?


----------

